# Drunken pirate skeleton in a barrel....



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I picked up an old wine barrel and cut a hatch into one end of it. I am going to prop up up a half torso pirate skeleton in it holding a sword in one hand a mug of rum in the other. I also am going to stencil "XXX" on the outside of the barrel.

I just set this guy inside to see how it would look:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet !


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a nice barrel & a good idea!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Love that! Great job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet - im looking for a barrel


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I love it when I can get a barrel full of drunken pirate.
They dont carry it at Costco that often....
Great job, Mic


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Finding barrels tip. If you live in an area with wineries ask if they have any they're ready to pitch. Sometimes they get rid of old barrels. Worth a shot. If you live in eastern Missouri or California, of course, there should be lots of options.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good! I love those old whiskey barrels, perfect for pirate scenes!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great idea.... looks great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice barrel Mic! Those are hard to find around here.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I finished off my "Drunken Pirate in a barrel" prop....


----------

